# Kaboom!!



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

No, I didn't blow the the Outback up,







but I did "borrow" my brides new bathroom cleaner, a product called KABOOM, and used it on the ever present black streaks. Just sprayed it on and then washed it off with my normal trailer washing brush, and presto, no black streaks. Works a lot better than any other product I've tried.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I just saw that ad on TV a few minutes ago. I actually wanted it to clean the bathroom. Never thought about the TT. Now I've gotta try it!

Steve


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

I use Kaboom to clean the bathroom shower stall. Now I have another use for it! I get it at Wally World.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My black streaks are frozen solid!


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> My black streaks are frozen solid!
> [snapback]24554[/snapback]​


ROFL!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Black Streaks?

Jim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't know if I have any black streaks, everything is all covered in snow.

Is this Boom stuff safe on fiberglass with clearcoat???


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

NDJollymon, What does the phrase frozen solid mean?







It was down to 30 here last night and is expected to get into the low sixties later today, the same as yesterday.

Hurricaneplumber, Kaboom is a non abravise liquid cleanser made to clean tubs and showers including fiberglass. If I was concerned about it harming the finish on my TT, I would't use it.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

FROZEN SOLID...

That's when it's so cold, your breath freezes when you exhale...and it falls to the ground as ice crystals.

I woke up to -8 degrees F. this morning. Time to get out the lawn chairs!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

We had 36 this morning. Of course it is creeping up on 60 right now!

I expect the frogs any day now. Thems that live herabouts know what I'm talkin' bout.









BBB


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Weather is finally warming up -7C and lots of snow. I sure could get used to the southern states weather. Vegas was at a blistering 15C, I actually had a T-Shirt on







.

Only a few more days left in Feb - Spring is on its way









Saw lots of RV places - somew real dirty but most where very nice. Cab driver told us about an upscale park. $120,000 for the pad and you need at least $750,000 rig to keep up with the Jones - Never saw this park..it was gated.

Thor


----------

